
WARNING These VPNs might be leaking your email messages - CheeseCookie
https://vpnpro.com/blog/these-vpns-might-be-leaking-your-email-messages/
======
championhawke
I seem some unreliable VPNs here and I'm not even shocked about this. People
use VPNs for a reason and want them to be reliable and trustworthy, they don't
want their emails and details to be scraped. Also, Google, the most unreliable
and unsafe email provider ever

